
Show HN: Sci-Hub Scholar – Firefox Extension, Google Scolar Links – Sci-Hub - djfdat
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sci-hub-scholar/
======
djfdat
Hey Everyone!

This is my first submission! I've been trying to get into making small browser
extensions (that probably could just be userscripts, but reasons) to work
around some of the rough edges of the internet.

Sci-Hub Scholar is a browser extension that takes Google Scholar search
results and tries to point them at Sci-Hub, where they can be read freely. The
main selling point for this extension versus others is that it works right on
the results page, rather than the article page at the paywalled website.

One night I decided I was going to do some research, only to find every Google
Scholar Result behind a paywall. Trying to find the link on Sci-Hub, I ran
into a bunch of issues: \-
[https://whereisscihub.now.sh/](https://whereisscihub.now.sh/) is down \-
Annoying to copy/paste title to Sci-Hub \- Didn't want to be presented with
another set of search results from my search results.

I've seen some other Sci-Hub extensions here on HN, most notably
[https://openaccessbutton.org/](https://openaccessbutton.org/). Unfortunately,
it didn't fit my needs, and thought I could eliminate one step in the process.

Issues: \- Currently I can't validate that the article exists on Sci-Hub, due
to the way Firefox handles website permissions for extensions. I do not want
to request permissions for all domains, but since the Sci-Hub domain can
change, this is difficult \- I'm afraid to port this to Chrome, because I
don't want to lose my Google Account over something like this.

I welcome any feedback or recommendations on the issues. I also have planned
features, and am open to contributions! The extension is all open source and
can be found at: [https://github.com/djfdat/sci-hub-
scholar](https://github.com/djfdat/sci-hub-scholar)

I hope this helps some people get access to the information they need!

